# Reed & Barton Diamond Crown Humidor



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest purchase since my interest seems to be growing rather quickly in the cigar world. Just about 2 months ago I started with a couple of cigars in a small tupperware to have for enjoying once in a while. I then ordered a variety of 10 more of some nice $10-12 cigars that I also like so they would not run out. I then ordered a nice little Boveda Acrylic humidor to hold them and though that would be more than enough to take care of me. I soon realized I would need some everyday cigars so I don't smoke all the expensive ones right away so I ordered 20 more in the $2-4 range. So my collection keeps growing and now I have a bigger Tupperware with 65% bovedas lined with cedar sheets for the everyday sticks. this week I went to Total Wine for a few bottles of red and guess what, bought a 5 more very nice Padron/A Fuente cigars (TW has very good prices) that I wanted to try so I gotta a feeling there is a pattern forming here. :vs_laugh:

Now the Boveda humidor showcases my nicest 10-12 sticks and instead of keeping all the other in a Tupperware which works great, I also wanted to try a nice wood 30-40 count humidor to keep the ones I also really liked on the bar. I found this 20 year Diamond Crown by Reed & Barton on ebay for $80 and read really good things about it. It's from the original owner who used it for 5 years and then boxed it back up and has been in storage since then. This was when they were still hand made in the USA and looks to be better built than the new ones I saw on line made in China now.

So what do you all think? what would be you suggestions to get this seasoned and up ready to go?


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice! I have the same one, seasoned it by wiping down with distilled water a few times. There's so much cedar in it, it has a nice aroma right out of the box...but once you've had some cigars in it for a while, you're going to love the smell that come wafting out every time you open it. Kind of hard to resist the temptation to open it for a whiff every time I walk by.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys quick question, since this was used for 5 years and then boxed up and put away for 15, should I or would you recommend a very light sanding of the cedar prior to seasoning it again? would it be needed? I've been doing some research on maintenance and have read this could bring back the new cedar aroma on an older humidor.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I could not speak from experience, but I would say that if there is not an aroma a soft sanding wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well according to USPS it's arriving tomorrow :dance: any other suggestions for you guys who have had the same humidor for a long time, have you ever had to rejuvenate the interior with a light sanding or has it maintained just fine for many years? thanks


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Well according to USPS it's arriving tomorrow :dance: any other suggestions for you guys who have had the same humidor for a long time, have you ever had to rejuvenate the interior with a light sanding or has it maintained just fine for many years? thanks


Frankly, I don't think it's necessary. Mine was unused for a period of more than 10 years; as soon as I seasoned it, good as new.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok thanks Mr B that's good to know, as far a re-seasoning it, will a new sponge in a dish with distilled water take care of for a day or two?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Ok thanks Mr B that's good to know, as far a re-seasoning it, will a new sponge in a dish with distilled water take care of for a day or two?


You might want to try using a shot glass filled with distilled water. I have used that method and seen others that recommend it.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

That was my very first humidor, worked well for me for about a year then it would hold RH anymore, but I think I F'd it up, thinking that I should reason every 6 months and I wiped it down with DW and I think that I warped one of the side pieces. Diamond Crown was stand up and great and replaced the unit for me. I would go with the seasoning kit because sometime I get clumsy and would probably bump it and spill DW all over inside....lol


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

elco69 said:


> That was my very first humidor, worked well for me for about a year then it would hold RH anymore, but I think I F'd it up, thinking that I should reason every 6 months and I wiped it down with DW and I think that I warped one of the side pieces. Diamond Crown was stand up and great and replaced the unit for me. I would go with the seasoning kit because sometime I get clumsy and would probably bump it and spill DW all over inside....lol


You're not suppose to drink shots out of the glass before you fill it with DW.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well tracking shows it's waiting for me on the porch, will be inspecting it shortly


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys quick question, at 5pm yesterday since the Cedar inside was easy to remove (it was only tightly fitted) I gave it a very light sanding then went on to begin seasoning with a damp sponge in a dish. By last night it was at 75% and has held all day today at 77%. Is it time to put in the 65% HF tubes I have and stabilize it or should I wait a bit longer.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

JDom58 said:


> Guys quick question, at 5pm yesterday since the Cedar inside was easy to remove (it was only tightly fitted) I gave it a very light sanding then went on to begin seasoning with a damp sponge in a dish. By last night it was at 75% and has held all day today at 77%. Is it time to put in the 65% HF tubes I have and stabilize it or should I wait a bit longer.


Longer, give it a 5-7 days, your hygro is just reading what is being put out by the DW and sponge. After 5-7 days, take the DW and sponge out and close the lid, check the RH every 6 or so hours, if the RH stays stable after a day then throw in your sticks and enjoy. If your RH keeps dropping between checks then it needs more time with DW and sponge or you have a leak.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey Everyone, just wanted to follow up on the results of the seasoning to share how it went. By Sunday afternoon using a Caliber IV hygrometer I saw that the Rh had spiked from 77% to 80% which I attributed to the cedar having absorbed all the humidity it could so I removed the DW and sponge and placed the two medium 65% HF tubes (already had been prepared with about 50% moisture). Being a 40 count box all that was required was one so two will stabilize things very quickly nicely. By Sunday night it was down to 65% and has maintained the level perfectly for two days. I put my cigars in it on Tuesday afternoon and it climbed to 67% for a couple of hours then settled again to 65% as of this morning. Looks like all is well and the humidor has a perfect seal. Thanks for all who helped!!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

JDom58 said:


> Hey Everyone, just wanted to follow up on the results of the seasoning to share how it went. By Sunday afternoon using a Caliber IV hygrometer I saw that the Rh had spiked from 77% to 80% which I attributed to the cedar having absorbed all the humidity it could so I removed the DW and sponge and placed the two medium 65% HF tubes (already had been prepared with about 50% moisture). Being a 40 count box all that was required was one so two will stabilize things very quickly nicely. By Sunday night it was down to 65% and has maintained the level perfectly for two days. I put my cigars in it on Tuesday afternoon and it climbed to 67% for a couple of hours then settled again to 65% as of this morning. Looks like all is well and the humidor has a perfect seal. Thanks for all who helped!!


Sweet! Glad it is all setup and working for you!


----------



## MattinAZ (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks like a nice find


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

MattinAZ said:


> Looks like a nice find


Thanks Matt!! yep I'm quite happy with it. The cigars have been in it now for a full 48 hours and it's holding a solid 65% rh. Those HF tubes are amazing, I tested them by leaving the lid open for a few minutes to drop the rh down to 60% and after closing the lid it only take a couple of minutes to bounce right back to 65%.


----------

